# Hoodlums Are Back-All May Not Be Well



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, the hoodlums have returned from getting spayed/neutered, rabies shots and microchipped.

Animal Control takes 20 animals. One dog was #20. Luckily, the rescue worker had met the vet just last Saturday at a conference so she was able to ask him to work the other dog in. He agreed to do so, luckily, (whew!), so they both got fixed today. Everyone else behind my rescue friend got turned away. 

They were the last two dogs to get fixed and Sakari was the very last, (she was animal #21), and she's still under the influence of Rimadyl.

The rescue worker and her helper pulled up and I went out to meet them. As I was walking out, they had just let Shasta out of the back of the SUV. Shasta was fine. The helper was still dealing with Shasta as I got up to the SUV. Just as I reached the back, Sakari, impatient, and apparently not realizing she can't jump out of the back of the SUV, jumped. She plunged to the ground and started screaming.

Of course this freaked us out. It was dark and hard to see her but she was lying in the grass, on her back, refusing to move. I called her name, petted her, tried to see her while my rescue friend went to find a flashlight.

Finally Sakari stopped screaming and looked at me but she still didn't want to move. We picked her up and brought her in to the house. She plunked down in to her doggie bed and rolled on her back, her paws up in total submission and looked terrified. I petted her, talked to her and we looked over her sutures. Everything looked fine. 

We talked about that for some time, what to do, how to get in contact with the vet who offered his services at Animal Control today, what to look for, what about the inside sutures....on and on. 

In the meantime, I put Shasta in his crate and gave him two chicken drumsticks and water. He gulped the water down and inhaled, (not literally), his food. He was standing up, alert, doing well. 

I tried to give Sakari water and she didn't want to lift her head to do it. I put some on my hands and rubbed them over her mouth. It didn't take her long to decide to go ahead and lift herself up enough to drink more. She lapped up a good amount. I then produced a chicken drumstick in front of her. She licked it twice and turned her head.

We let her settle in a bit more while we talked about things. I eventually picked her up and put her in a standing position to see if she could do that without pain. She could. When we would talk to her, she'd wag her tail. She really seemed to hit it off with my rescue friend's helper, (maybe cause he's a guy, young kid, 19), so I decided to have him take her out to use the bathroom while I took Shasta. We carried her down the stairs, Shasta walked down the stairs.

She peed like a good girl and Shasta did his business as well. I then had them lead Sakari to where she normally leaves her other deposits and she started to do that. In the middle of doing so, she stopped and started screaming again.

OY! It's obvious that using those muscles is causing her pain and we freaked out a bit again because we weren't sure what to do. I've never experienced this before with my other dog or with any of the cats I've had and neither has the rescue worker.

We brought them both back in to the house and put them in their doggie beds.

Sakari was the last surgery of the day. It's obvious she's still wobbly and still a bit drugged up. But the pain thing when she uses those muscles, even to go poop is worrying me. 

I don't think that's normal, is it?

I'm going to do something I don't normally do and put a towel on the bed and have her sleep on the bed, next to me, all night long. Shasta will be on the floor right next to the bed. 

We'll see how she's doing by tomorrow morning when I have to take her out again and my rescue friend is going to contact the vet that did the surgeries today. See what he says about all this. If she's doing better, that will be a relief, (although I still think we'll contact the vet just in case), if she's not? I'm going to fricken freak.

I don't really know what else to do right now.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't have any advice for you. But I know how it feels when your baby is in pain and you don't know what to do. I'm so sorry you're going through this, and I really REALLY hope Sakari starts to feel better very soon. 

Until then, you all are in my thoughts. :frown:

Dang boys. They always seem to have it easier, huh?


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh that poor baby!:frown:
I hope she is feeling better in the morning!:smile:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you both. I told the rescue worker that Sakari can be a bit dramatic at times and it really is my fault. She's still little but she was so little when I found her and cute as all get out so she gets a little babied at times. (I still am consistent and like a rock with training but when it comes to down time, she gets held and kissed and rocked and told what a cutey patootie she is...so, she plays the drama card sometimes.) However, I said, "I think this is 90% pain and 10% drama." 

I feel helpless. I feel completely helpless and if she's not alright, I'll put a lot of blame on myself for not educating myself to know what to do right now. I'm hoping that it's just because she was the last one of the day, that maybe her surgery really wasn't that long ago and nothing is actually wrong, she just has some pain that will go away.

The outside sutures are fine. I keep checking them like an obsessed....obsessor. I just wish I could know that the inside "glue" is holding.

Sigh, I wish she wouldn't have jumped out. Maybe I shouldn't have walked out to the SUV to greet them. Maybe I should have waited inside the house so she wouldn't have been so eager to get out. Gah.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Poor baby!! I know how I get too when my guys arent feeling well. Hopefully she gets better quick.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I could tell you not to blame yourself, but I know you still will. Heck, that's exactly what I did when I dropped Ania on the floor and thought I broke her leg (this was the day we figured out that she was finally too big for Mommy to cart around like a baby). She was absolutely pitiful with her crying and holding her little leg in the air and I felt AW. FUL. My husband blamed himself when he accidentally stepped on Ania's face when she was a teeeeny tiiiiny puppy nipping at his feet and her tooth went through her lip (ok, full disclosure, I blamed him too). But there is a reason we call them "accidents". We would NEVER intentionally hurt our pets. But when we do, we feel like $&#t until they feel better.

Hindsight is always 20/20, right? 

I would be very willing to bet that she had next to no recovery time after her surgery. She was probably pretty "drunk" when she got home. I wonder if she even had full sensation back in her abdomen. And if not, would she have even felt it if she DID injure it?

Man, if I just my uterus removed and had to go home right after, I'd be pretty upset too. Poor little girl.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> We would NEVER intentionally hurt our pets. But when we do, we feel like $&#t until they feel better.
> 
> Hindsight is always 20/20, right?
> 
> ...


Yah, I know. We blame the hell out of ourselves don't we? And I know what you're saying and I would say the same thing but I, too, know that the person emotionally involved is going to blame themselves anyway because I do, too.

I didn't touch her, didn't have the chance, wish I had, I would have pulled her back and not let her jump. I do feel that maybe me going out there to greet them, (I was so excited they were back), could have caused this. 

I feel sick to my stomach. That screaming was horrendous.

I'm scared to take her out tomorrow. Logically, what I was saying and what you are saying is probably right. She didn't have recovery time or very little recovery time. But if she didn't feel it if she injured it, why the screaming? Especially when she was pooping. The jumping thing I could explain away that she scared the garbage out of herself but the pooping thing....why did she scream then?

Ugh!!! Anyway, right now, I'm going to bed with Sakari and will watch the miner rescue while checking her every 10 seconds until I pass out. I'm going to think positive...she will be ok. She will be ok. She WILL be ok because I said so and I don't take, "no" for an answer. That's final.

And I'm glad that your little pup is doing well despite the two instances you mentioned. I can only imagine how awful you felt--especially when they are so little, so young. You feel like you failed them at the time. Obviously she's doing good because she sure looks happy in that photo.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

The screaming! I know! I can still hear it to this day when I think about it. "Are the lambs still screaming, Clarisse?" 

But it will be okay. She needs some snuggle time with her mom, and some relaxation. She's also probably worried about the miners, so THAT can't be helping.

And Ania is fine.

And so too will Sakari be.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Aw, poor baby  I hope she's alright!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sure that she is fine, I have spent a lot of time around animals in recovery from surgery. Some of them are a bit more "dramatic" than others that are more stoic. It sounds to me that you have a little princess on your hands compared to the other more "normal" dogs who would normally not show their pain (which goes against a dogs' nature because to show pain is a sign of weakness and that is a threat when it comes to fitness...ie its not evolutionarily advantageous to show pain/weakness). But sometimes dogs do and it freaks us out. We think to ourselves....MAN that dog must be in such extraordinary pain to be screaming like that...but in reality she may not be in any more pain than most other dogs put through the same thing. I spend a lot of time around animals in recovery and they all react differently but some just react the way that Sakari has. 

Keep me posted on how she does through the night. And definitely don't blame yourself. She needed to be spayed and you did the 100% right thing. Just be there for her and offer her comfort and be the mama that she needs :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww...I am so sorry she jumped out like that. :frown: I know it was probably because she was so excited to see you and to be home. I hope she is much better tomorrow. Keep us updated....

((Hugs to you and both of them)) :smile:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

How is the pupper doing? Been thinking about her all night (silly I know)


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks to everyone. I mean that. It really does help to have dog lovers listen and understand. It really does.

(I'm still learning names, some names I know but forget how to spell so until I have them down, I use your screen names unless I'm sure.)

Sara, Rachel, GypsyJazmine: Thank you. I told her that you were all pulling for her. "I just wanted to let you know Sakari, we're all pulling for you." (movie ref)

Ania's Mommy: Your brain works very similar to mine with that whole "Silence of the Lambs" thing. If you want to know how similar, I say that to my cat Serenity all the time when she's meowing her head off for food or attention. "Are the lambs still screaming, Seren?" And I use that voice. 

Natalie: I think you may be right. I think she is using her drama card when she can. She is a lab mix, she's small, (20 pounds now as of yesterday...to me, that is small), I don't know what she's mixed with but obviously it's a princess dog.

Rye&Ted: It's not silly. Knowing that means a lot to me. Thank you.

Ok, everyone: 

I took her out this morning. I carried her from the bed, (no jumping!), held her while I slipped my shoes on, held her while I opened the door and held her down the steps. I then put her on the ground, attached the leash and hoped for the best. She walked pretty good. A mis step here and there but good. We went to her spot and she peed, no issues. Then it was time for the other business. She circled, circled, circled, and I started to get anxious because I wanted this to go smoothly for her and also, I really didn't want her screaming like that at 6:30 am and waking all the neighbors.

I then squashed it down because I know they can feel that anxiety so I started talking to her, matter of factly, and she proceeded to leave her deposits. Wasn't much to leave, a bit runny, and she seemed to have difficulty with it, not a lot but some, but, she didn't scream. She finished up and we walked back, me still talking to her calmly. I picked her up, carried her up the steps and put her back on the bed. She seems ok.

I then took Shasta out, (who now weighs 30 pounds). He kept wanting to lick the area, I think it itches...which is good but he did a bit of whining like it was bothering him. It looks ok, a little pinkish on the top part so I'll keep my eye on that. His deposit was also on the runny side so we'll see what happens. Maybe it's the drugs causing that to happen.

Unfortunately, I do not have the day off so I can't be here to monitor. I'm just going to hope for the best and see how they are when I get home. Hopefully all will be well.

Thank you, all. 

And yes, Ania's Mommy, (Rochelle? Richelle? Rachelle?), I think Sakari was worried about the miners but we did get to see the first one come out before we fell asleep and I think that calmed her down quite a bit. She knows the Chilean miners will be ok. (God you're funny.)

Thanks everyone, again. I can't say it enough. Knowing you were here really did help. It truly did. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Rye and Ted give them all puppy hugs and kisses :wink:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

So do Maggie, Guinness, Romeo, Frankie and Brooke-Lynn!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Double Triple Infinity Kisses:wink: (hahha, I'm being silly!)


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Mega super sloppy puppy smooches and huge hugs with all four fuzzy paws! (It's fun to be silly sometimes!)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i just saw this thread and i'm so sorry she had to go through this...and, you too....

isn't it just awful when they can't talk and we can't read minds?

i'm glad she's doing better.....because these are our loves and our hearts....

prayers and paws for you and both of them....it sounds as if they will both be okay....just not today.....

malia and bubba send their love.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

So so so glad to hear things are going better. I was thinking about her all night and again when I woke up this morning. I was very worried about your little hoodlumette! Hopefully it is smooth sailing from here on out.

Richelle


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, I am so glad to hear this. I was hoping for a positive update. Good. :biggrin: Give them both a big hug for me! :biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, Rachel and Rye&Ted, you guys are major goofballs. :biggrin:

Thanks everyone, again. I sincerely mean that.

When I got home today, they were both barking, (still training them not to do that the second they see me at the door....but today, no, not today. Today I let them), and wagging their tails.

I let Sakari out first and she was full of energy, wanting to jump and play with the neighbor dogs who were also out walking, which I did not let her do. "Hey! You! Hoodlum! You just had a fricken hysterectomy, what is wrong with you? Calm yourself." She did not. So I had to take her to a different spot to pee.

She did poop in her crate which she normally does not do. It was very dark and runny. Not much though, a spoonful maybe. I'm still thinking that's from the drugs. Her sutures look fine. 

I then took Shasta out and he also had an abundance of energy. He peed and finally, after dinner, he left other deposits and it looks exactly as it is supposed to look.

His sutures look fine but he's got some redness around the area...not on the sutures, the red marks are away from them. Almost like bruising...is that possible? I've never had a boy dog before so don't know what to expect with them.

They both ate like they had been starving, on a deserted island, for three weeks and that is always a good sign.

I think things are going to be ok. (I'm gonna take the princess to bed again tonight just to be on the safe side....I'll probably pay for that in serious princess behavior in the future.)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear they are back to normal for the most part. Bruising is very normal and you shouldnt worry at all about it. If the incision itself looks red, inflamed, oozing, etc definitely take him back to the vet and have them look at it. 

Thanks for taking such good care of those two puppies!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Hehe! :biggrin:

I'm so glad your little hoodlum is feeling better! When our babies hurt, we hurt!


----------

